# Game #9 - Cavs vs Twolves - 7:00 PM Nov 17th



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Cleveland Cavaliers (6-2)* *vs.* *Minnesota Timberwolves (3-4)*

*Date:* Friday, November 17th, 2006 
*Where:* Quicken Loans Arena - Cleveland, Ohio
*TV:* FSOhio
*Radio:* WTAM 1100
*Time:* 7:00 PM - ET

















































*C:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (11)
*PF:* Drew Gooden (90)
*SF:* LeBron James (23)
*SG:* Sasha Pavlovic (3)
*PG:* Eric Snow (20)
























































*SF:* Trenton Hassell (23)
*PF:* Kevin Garnett (21)
*C:* Mark Blount (30)
*SG:* Ricky Davis (31)
*PG:* Mike James (13)


*
Game Notes:*

- Mike James will eat us up at PG, key will be not letting Ricky Davis go off. He will obviously want to play well here.

- TWolves record may suck, but they have some talent with KG and Foye off the bench so the Cavs will need to come out strong, especially with Hughes out.

- Will David Wesley absorb minutes or will Mike Brown actually give one of the rooks a chance to play???


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

David Wesley is starting.

I kid you not.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Great rebound and put back by Z. Strong play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron's new free throw ritual works because it centers him and makes him focus on what he's doing, which has been his biggest problem with his free throw shooting, he doesn't always focus. I wonder if he came up with that on his own or someone suggested it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ It has something to do with kissing a tattoo in honor of his mother and possibly his child. So it seems like a personal ritual. I wouldn't be shocked if that's all LeBron right there.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi guys, 

it is important that we limited garnett so far, who is shooting 1/8 from the floor and Z has made important start; however, the other guys should step up.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Hey notting_hill, great to have you aboard.

LeBron finished the quarter with a lefty lay up. Talk about burning rubber down the court, because he came out of nowhere. Go Cavs!


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

remy23 said:


> ^ Hey notting_hill, great to have you aboard.
> 
> LeBron finished the quarter with a lefty lay up. Talk about burning rubber down the court, because he came out of nowhere. Go Cavs!



You know, I am graduating this year, I have a real overload right now in universiy, thay is why I have some problems spending time on net ( bbb.net) I am trying to read your comments and posts even if I am not writing. 

Nice to see Z making contributions on the court. I guess he is getting used to the new offense system. Pavlovic out here is rolling for the last few games and hope it will continue. We should give him more chances instead of Wesley shooting unbelievably % 8 :curse:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

notting_hill said:


> You know, I am graduating this year, I have a real overload right now in universiy, thay is why I have some problems spending time on net ( bbb.net) I am trying to read your comments and posts even if I am not writing.


I can totally relate to feeling the weight of an ever increasing school load. Keep hitting the books and making the grades. =)


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

David Wesley is actually looking decent tonight. Wow. =)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wesley looks like he's never done a layup in his life before.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ouch


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That's like when Rasheed busted up Zydrunas's head.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh and it goes without saying. KG is a big spazz.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Kevin Garnett keeps talking to Varejao. The refs give a double tech. I wish Andy would just back off and let it go. But it seems like KG is actually egging it on more (like his usual after the ball smacks where the whistle is blown but he smacks your arms and hands anyways).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with some big plays. The dunk and the ballet 3-pointer. Cleveland's going on a major run to close out this game. Go Cavs! Minnesota calls a time out with 3:21 remaining in the 4th.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Minnesota needs a little witness protection program!

Haha. We're killing these mofos right now.

I love beating KG down. He's always been a punk to Lebron on the court, so it's nice to see the talent on the teams have switched enough that now he just looks pathetic.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Man I agree 100%.

What a great display of basketball by our guys. 

Lebron is bar none playing like the best player in the NBA right now


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I love beating KG down. He's always been a punk to Lebron on the court, so it's nice to see the talent on the teams have switched enough that now he just looks pathetic.


KG has been chippy with Varejao and had a moment with Marshall as well. I just get the impression that KG takes out steam and dislikes the entire Cleveland team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^KG is just frustrated to be on such a ****ty team. 

The diff between KG and Lebron though is clear in this game. Lebron can just flat out take over a game completely, almost at will. 

*Gibson and Brown sighting in the last minute*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gibson/Brown in the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sweet shot off the glass by Shannon Brown!!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shannon Brown with the score. The 2nd basket in his NBA career.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shoot I missed most of the game. Sasha didn't start?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 92, Minnesota 76*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Shoot I missed most of the game. Sasha didn't start?


No but he played the majority of the 4th qtr and made a ton of nice plays.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Box Score*

That's one wierd boxscore.

Wesley outscoring Gooden: never have predicted that lol.

Good to see Z have a good game and Jones continues to outperform Snow.

Lebron is simply the best player in the league


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man I know we see it all the time but LBJ is just too damn good. He's had two incredible games back to back now. 

He's a lock for player of the month a this rate for like the 3rd straight year?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Box Score*

What happened in the 4th? We killed them in the 4th lol


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Damon Jones look good once again, and after watching the game starting Wesley wasnt a bad idea. We still had that spark off the bench and Wesley didnt look that bad.

Still cant believe in that butt woopen that Lebron plays 40 minutes, and Brown/Gibson play only one minute. But I guess as fans can we really complain when were 7-2 ? and our only loses are brainfarts against bad teams!



OT: Shaq out 4-6 weeks with knee surgery and the heat fall too 3-6?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> OT: Shaq out 4-6 weeks with knee surgery and the heat fall too 3-6?


It's only gonna get worse for the Heat, as Shaq gets older he will just become more and more injury prone. Wade is off to a relatively slow start this season as well.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Still cant believe in that butt woopen that Lebron plays 40 minutes,



We didn't pull away until late though when Lebron took over in the fourth.

The Wesley starting idea worked, in that it allowed us to keep a strong bench, and when you consider Minnesota's backcourt, it defensively worked as a matchup better since Minnesota has a smallish backcourt.

I still think Brown, for whatever reason looks a little scared out there. Hope he doesn't get Luke Jackson-itis.

Gibson on the other hand looks kind of cocky. In Snow and Damon he's got two really great veteran teachers. And both seem highly interested in teaching him. So I think Gibson is going to turn out really well.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bulls lose again. We're doing a good job of capitlizing on their tough early road schedule by holding down our homecourt.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I still think Brown, for whatever reason looks a little scared out there. Hope he doesn't get Luke Jackson-itis.


Shannon wanted to shoot and looked confident on his drive. Tonight he wasn't nervous, but in the other game where he lost the ball a few times, Brown clearly was. It's more about being nervous because being scared isn't in Shannon's vocabulary. He has heart, he's not afraid of jack.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well then again the subbed in with 1:09 remaining up 14 points, not much to be nervous and scared about. Hopefully with the back to back Brown/Gibson get some PT.

However I will have to watch this sunday night, because I will be in Columbus after I type this message. Hopefully I return, and return a happy man.


Go Bucks!


----------

